# How to Improve at 4x4 - A Step by Step Analysis



## yoshinator (Jun 18, 2013)

I video I made for cubing world. I hope this helps some people out.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey, I was wondering what should the breakdowns be to be sub 40 with reduction? I know this video is about Yau I am just curious.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 18, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Hey, I was wondering what should the breakdowns be to be sub 40 with reduction? I know this video is about Yau I am just curious.



How to get sub-40 with reduction:
Step 1: switch to yau (check out my other cubing world video, yau vs redux)

All joking aside, it's probably 6-7 centers and 15-17 edges.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 30, 2013)

Thx for the vid! I think these tips will help me out! I"m extremely slow at 4x4 (ave 2:30 lol) and just wanna be sub2 atm so hopefully these tips will help me out! 

And I can't find your vid on the L8E cases.... could you link it plz? thanky in advance


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for making this! I'm excited to watch, I've been trying to improve at 4x4x4 for a while!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 30, 2013)

"abuse your inspection" haha


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 1, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> And I can't find your vid on the L8E cases.... could you link it plz? thanky in advance



I cover most of the L8E special cases in my 2 4x4 walkthrough solves videos, and you should probably just watch those, as I have yet to make a full video about L8E because I have no idea how I should format it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 1, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I cover most of the L8E special cases in my 2 4x4 walkthrough solves videos, and you should probably just watch those, as I have yet to make a full video about L8E because I have no idea how I should format it.
> 
> Hope this helps!



oh ok yeah I'll definitely check out your walkthrough vids then! I'm sure I'll get some good things out of it  thx!


----------

